# Chinook placement??



## RetiredRoyal (10 Jul 2008)

So, what's speculation on where the chinooks are going....I've heard 447 is coming back online in Edmonton only to have a second party interject he knows for a fact they won't be assigned to a sqn, only to the airfield in sandyland and crews will be rotated thru...

I've done some online searching, but can't find a peep on it. Anyone know anything more official? :warstory:


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jul 2008)

Theres no rumours.....the MOB in Canada for the Chinooks were announced by message some time ago.

Edmonton and Petawawa IIRC


----------



## beenthere (10 Jul 2008)

There have got to be rumours. > Announcements, Press releases, statements and such are so boring.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jul 2008)

Once again for those with DIN access.......

http://airforce.mil.ca/canairgens/2006/071450Znov06_e.htm


----------



## RetiredRoyal (12 Jul 2008)

cool beans, thanks..i printed that out for mr know it all..

next question...is it true that 447 and 450 are coming back and will they be taking first tour FE's??


----------



## beenthere (12 Jul 2008)

Probably not but it would make a good rumour.


----------



## Loachman (12 Jul 2008)

We just lost a tech sergeant who remustered to FE and is now a corporal. He's fresh off of his course in Trenton and is posted to Greenwood in September, despite his extensive Griffon background. He's leaving because he can sign a C release, whereas most new FEs cannot. Experienced FEs seem to be leaving Tac Hel for other communities - we recently lost another master corporal to the Herc community.

My guess is that new FEs have just as much chance as experienced ones.


----------



## Strike (12 Jul 2008)

I think that they may have learned from other aircraft types where getting the new aircraft was a reward for time in, which had the effect of too many long-timers on their last posting, which leads to a whole bunch of other problems.  I know of pilots training right now who barely had a year on the Griffon.  Basically, if you asked you pretty much got it.  I'm sure the same goes for FEs.


----------



## beenthere (12 Jul 2008)

Helicopters and twin engine fixed wing aircraft have always been the first posting for FE's.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (13 Jul 2008)

cool beans..i've got a ct and ot in, asked for ontario postings still...maybe i'll get chinooks...


----------



## Sf2 (14 Jul 2008)

have fun in bagotville.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (14 Jul 2008)

cm hasnt asked if i like hunting and fishing yet...lol


----------



## beenthere (14 Jul 2008)

I don't know the present policy but it used to be that most if not all postings for new FEs were determined during or at the end of the basic FE course.


----------

